
A cartoon guide to Facebook’s Relay, part 1 - obilgic
https://code-cartoons.com/a-cartoon-intro-to-facebook-s-relay-part-1-3ec1a127bca5#.h4gv8zlpr
======
carsie
I love that the 2nd diagram (about Redux middleware) has Richard Ayoade's
character from the IT Crowd in it. [1]

[1]
[http://40.media.tumblr.com/e7e5983f39ff02fd5dfdf27a37719c42/...](http://40.media.tumblr.com/e7e5983f39ff02fd5dfdf27a37719c42/tumblr_mq4lhgODFm1r71pfwo1_500.jpg)

